# Schwinn approved coaster brake hub



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Parts bike I picked up has a rear hub marked "Schwinn Approved " and Mark IV on the brake arm, anyone know who manufactured it?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 7, 2017)

Infamous Perry hub.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh hell! That can't be good? I see it used a roller clutch is it worth the effort to rebuild or is it something I can disassemble to see how it works and not worry about the reassembly? Has some parts that interchange with a 3 speed or did I see that wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 7, 2017)

Easy hub to rebuild,maintain.  Not a 2,or 3 speed hub.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Understand that thanks but this hub does share some components that interchange with the multiple speed hubs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Jul 8, 2017)

I had one of those hubs, and it had an interesting "parking brake" action if you rolled backwards, with forward pressure on the crank.

Most coaster brakes, I'd stop at a light, push the bike backwards with one foot, while maintaining slight  forward pressure on the pedal with the other foot, the cranks would turn backwards to set the crank position up for take-off.

Those hubs would lock up, and stay locked up till you pedaled forward.

I hated that.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2017)

Schematics and service instructions, page 185

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/


----------

